# كيفية تعديل ملف profile بالياهو؟؟



## beshouy (9 فبراير 2007)

*ممكن اعرف ازاى اعمل profile      وايضا فين مكان yahoo helper  فى الياهوو ممكن *​


----------



## Michael (15 فبراير 2007)

جارى تحميل نسخة الياهو لدى وعمل شرح بذلك

سلام ونعمة


----------

